# Silly string



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok so , last year in the haunt that I worked at ( I walk the groups through a wooded area and I tell a story) we have an area of about 15 feet with spider webbing all around ( most people hate spiders). We really don't have anything that comes out in that 15 feet.....I just talk about a large spider possibly taking someone.......so here is my question.......do you think if we put someone in the trees above them and then spray some silly string down upon them.....I think it would be wild hearing the screaming.....what do you guys think?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well you would get wild screaming from me!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just be sure nobody is smoking. Sillystring is quite flammable.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Be careful because some kinds of silly string can cause chemical burns if it gets in people's eyes. That could be a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

This might sound stupid, but what about long strands of white yarn? It would give the effect of feeling something stringy, not a lot of risk of hurting anyone with it, plus you could pick the pieces up sporadically and reuse them....


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We have used silly string in conjunction with spiders and "guts" being tossed about in years past, like the others stated before you have to be careful, that being said, it ALWAYS gets a good scream!


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

*Silly String*

I tried this in 2009 and 2010 in my haunt it does gets squels and creeps people out. Having said this Spiderman has to be conserative with string and selective of targets.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I know there is no smoking at our haunt.......not even in line as we have all types of people coming in!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

This may seem lame, but here goes... Since the silly string would likely have to be activated by a volunteer, how about instead use one of thos air bazooka toys. Have it pointed at the target, obscured by the darkness and webbing. Then have a volunteer who gets off on watching people jump but who may not be ready for acting be the one who shoots them. 

If you put me in a dark webby area and then blast me in the face with a poof of air (safe too), I will definitiely react... and likely not in a very dignified way.


----------

